# Trouble with cramps



## JPR (Aug 24, 2004)

As I train, I find I have a lot of trouble with cramps.  It seems to hit me in my hips / hamstrings most often.  I take mineral suppliments, and eat a reasonable diet.  I also drink a good amount of water (2 to 3 liters per day).  I have tried eating bananas, drinking gatorade etc.  The gatorade seems to help some, but I still struggle.  Anyother thoughts on how to deal with this?


----------



## Kenpodoc (Aug 24, 2004)

Try Quinine water. 4-6 oz per day maybe 2X a day when training hard.  Also work on training to relax.  Yoga, meditation are the traditional ways, but Systema has some unique drills to help you control relaxation. Conscious relaxation helps with cramps and helps improve technique by taking the brakes off.

Respectfully,

Jeff


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 24, 2004)

I've read about prepared yellow mustard relieving leg cramps.  Just eat about a teaspoonfull of mustard (if you can stomach it) and your leg cramps should go away.

 It's an old household remedy that works - even doctors are recommending it now.  Can't hurt to try it unless you're allergic to mustard.

 My problem is foot and toe cramps...still haven't found the cure for that one.


----------



## Lisa (Aug 24, 2004)

Make sure you stretch really well before you exercise and after you exercise.  You need to do a "cool" down as well.  Don't go from intense exercise to doing nothing at all. Try walking around and keep active after class.  Cramps and stiffness can be helped by the postassium in bananas or by taking an extra potassium suppliment.  It will take time to see the positive effects.  I hope this helps you, cramps can really suck.


----------



## MikeMartial (Aug 24, 2004)

If you're not already, try magnesium.  It's helped me tremendously with post-workout cramps, and a deficiency could be a cause.

Sounds like your covering all your bases.  If you find a solution, let us know!


----------



## The Kai (Aug 24, 2004)

You also might want to try Trace Minerals, ask at a Health food store.  It is minerals that generally we do not get or use a lot of.  For years I suffered from 'Restless legs Syndrome' at night.  Horrible instead of sleeping I was twitching and kicking.  So far my Trace minerals have also helped my brother and my father in law

Todd


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Aug 24, 2004)

I get some tough spontaneous foot cramps.  I'll have to try some of these ideas.  I already know that when my potassium is low, they get worse.  Sometimes I have no idea - I think my foot is just too cold.


----------



## JPR (Aug 24, 2004)

Ok, let me see if I got this:


I'll get a teaspoon of mustard, crush in trace minerals and magnesium, mash it in a banana, stir the whole mess into a liter of Quinine water, assume a yoga position, stretch like a maniac and slirp the whole thing down. Yeah that ought to get rid of the cramps. :rofl:

Seriously, I will try one or more of what you all have posted and let you know how it works.

Any / all other remedies are welcome.

Shesulsa, I'll do the mustard if you will!  (Beware the power of a dare ...)

JPR


----------



## qizmoduis (Aug 24, 2004)

I have a tendency to get a cramp in my right side when I do a lot of movements that involve twisting.  Really heavy bag work brings it on the quickest.

Eating a banana or two an hour before class usually helps, but I think it's mostly just a matter of proper conditioning.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 24, 2004)

JPR said:
			
		

> Ok, let me see if I got this:Shesulsa, I'll do the mustard if you will!  (Beware the power of a dare ...)


 Deal!

 Hey - watch the magnesium intake - that can cause watery stools (ick).  Watch the trace minerals too, too much can cause you more serious problems.

 Dunno about quinine; sounds kinda dangerous to me.  But the electrolyte suggestion is a good one (potassium / bananas).  I can't eat bananas often, so I put sliced citrus fruit (lemons, oranges), a pinch of sugar and a dash of seasalt into my water bottle before I go to class.  That's a great electrolyte mix and a whole lot cheaper than sports drinks.


----------



## Kenpodoc (Aug 24, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Deal!
> 
> Hey - watch the magnesium intake - that can cause watery stools (ick).  Watch the trace minerals too, too much can cause you more serious problems.
> 
> Dunno about quinine; sounds kinda dangerous to me.  But the electrolyte suggestion is a good one (potassium / bananas).  I can't eat bananas often, so I put sliced citrus fruit (lemons, oranges), a pinch of sugar and a dash of seasalt into my water bottle before I go to class.  That's a great electrolyte mix and a whole lot cheaper than sports drinks.


Quinine water is also called tonic water.  Not terribly dangerous, generally served with gin in the "gin and tonic".  It also helps prevent malaria.  

ultimately the ideal way to control cramps is to stay in shape and learn to relax.  Potassium very rarely causes cramps although everyone blames potassium.  Magnesium helps because it causes muscle relaxation, thus its use in obstetrics for high blood pressure and premature labor.  Potensially toxic but not in ordinary doses, and it usely causes diarrhea in oral formulations.

Jeff


----------



## SMP (Sep 6, 2004)

If you think it might be magnesium I would try a liquid magnesium supplement. - you mix it with water.  - It wont taste like anything if you are deficient but will taste like you are licking a pipe if you have enough.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 6, 2004)

JPR said:
			
		

> Shesulsa, I'll do the mustard if you will!  (Beware the power of a dare ...)


 So....how is the mustard cure coming?  I haven't had any cramps lately so I haven't tried it yet.


----------

